# Best Snapper Trip Ever!



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been learning (and continue to learn) how to salt water fish for years. With only nine days to fish for Red Snapper, some not-so-great weather, and a busy schedule, we were able to squeeze in two days and they were "the best ever!" Day one (6/5): picked up some live bait on the way out, went to first spot, limited out in less than two hours. Day two (6/6): picked up some live bait, stop by the same first spot, and finished at one other with a quick limit again. There are a lot of (big) Red Snapper out there and we had a lot of fun catching them. I sure do hope this ridiculous Red Snapper controversy will get resolved before the Gulf of Mexico has to be renamed "The Red Sea!"


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures ...


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Quality fish there! Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice catch. Dinner time yummy!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hogs I tell you!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Some very nice snappers. With that size fish it won't take long to fill up the cooler.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great......you done made them on the brink of extinction again by catching them monsters!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW, still looking for someone that knows how to catch them in Florida before the season ends. Ron


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. Switched to braid recently and these fish were so aggressive that we had two rods "Snapped" in two within about 30 minutes !
And to put them in perspective, the biggest one weighed just over 26 pounds at the dock. So grateful that I get to enjoy these adventures!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I thought it was 2 per person… We would have come back with about 6 more when I went this weekend. Nice fish though


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

SaltFish said:


> I thought it was 2 per person… We would have come back with about 6 more when I went this weekend. Nice fish though


I would assume that picture took itself too....

boooo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

swhiting said:


> I would assume that picture took itself too....
> 
> boooo


Hahahah love the badge!!!!

Sweet snapper report!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Badge is AWESOME! Lol...and there ARE four men pictured in the photos. 

Great fish man!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

